# Moulding planes and book rave



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I've had a collection of moulding planes for years and have struggled to achieve the level of competence needed to produce moulding like the ones I've seen on old pieces of furniture. A few years ago I ordered a set of hollows & rounds from Clark & Williams and while the planes functioned much better then most of my old restored ones I still didn't have real control over design & execution. That is until I ordered a set of snipe bill's and book from Matt Bickford. The fillet on what I had considered a very good set of snipe bill's that I had were about 3x's wider than Matt's and the difference in use is extraordinary. Through reading the book and working from rabbet layouts I can now, for the first time, have the moulding that I want produced from the first attempt. I highly recommend his book, a set of snipe bill's and one pair of hollows and rounds (#6) to anyone wanting to produce moulding using handtools.

Now if he would make a set of side planes.


----------

